# From plastic horse to the real deal!



## CityslickerfrFla (Jan 11, 2016)

As a child, I was fascinated perhaps obsessed with horses, had my favorite plastic toy horse named Midnight (I know, typical) until age 12. :runninghorse2:Coud not stop drawing them, watching horse films, etc. My closest encounter with anything horse was a pony at a bday party, of course, I fell at age 9 but was not deterred!! Determined to learn, I begged my parents for lessons, but being Florida beach/pool/artsy stay-at-home kinda family, they thought I was plain crazy and that it was too dangerous for me. (Cue violins and light crying). My 4H best friend was disappointed.

Fast forward to age 41, married with kids, crazy busy day job and needing a new physical activity for my 9 yr old daughter and I, we tried riding lessons at a local farm November 2015. (Thank you, Groupon) Something we both wanted to try (me, over 30 yrs) and LOVED EVERY MINUTE, even grooming, saddling, feeding treats and overall getting our hands dirty! (Being in a sterilized office environment can do that to an outdoorsy girl). Found myself buying package of lessons, learning Western now English and about to do our 1st schooling show tomorrow. Goal One: Stay on the horse. Check. Goal Two: Learn how to walk, sitting and posting trot. Check. Goal Three: Learn how to look competent, correct technique, BREATHE. Try not to fall out of English saddle. (No horn, eek). Check. Goal Three: Learn, learn, learn more....practice, practice, practice. Finally invested in good riding boots (Ariats rock), half chaps (synthetic NO BUENO), breeches and helmet so far. My favorite part is that few seconds when you first get on the horse - that rush of excitement. That never gets old, does it??


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

This is going to be a fun journal. I am looking forward to reading how you and your daughter did at the show. You are right! I ride every day and it never gets old.


----------



## CityslickerfrFla (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks knightrider! 2nd English saddle lesson today with my daughter - she rides a chubby pony named Sammy, who she adores, and I ride whatever horse will tolerate me - normally the retired former show horses who are incredibly patient, giving and talented.  I hope to have decent pics after tomorrow.
You ride every day, lucky gal!!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd (Mar 12, 2015)

Good for you! I'm glad you and your daughter have picked up riding together. It sounds like it will be a fun adventure for you both


----------



## CityslickerfrFla (Jan 11, 2016)

DDN, Thanks  Your name is very creative luv it! 
Soooo, practice ride went somewhat well, never rode this schooling horse before and she's a diva - Bella is her name. Ironic because that's the same name as my high maintenance moody teenage daughter who has no interest in horses. Lila and I entered walk/trot divisions, classes 1-8 and have never seen nor participated in a horse schooling show of any kind in our lives. THIS will be interesting hahaaa. We walked well, trotted over 2 poles, then a loose wooden board falls down and Bella freaks out, throws me off, and I ate dirt for the first time!!! Is it weird I feel like I'm officially a rider of some kind?? I wondered when I was going to fall off a horse - it was only a matter of time right? Paying for the show tomorrow (class fees, coaching fee, horse lease...) and had NO idea how pricey it is! Yikes. But hey, if we win ribbons and the priceless moment of being with my baby girl in her 1st horse show together - no money can buy that moment! (well..okay kinda).  "Teach your child to love a horse, and they'll never have money to buy drugs." Wise words. (wink wink)


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

This is SO exciting!! My best advice is to cheer on you all's competitors! It makes you smile and cheer and breathe, all which relax you! 

Good Luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CityslickerfrFla (Jan 11, 2016)

Aaaaww thanks Greentree! It's great to have such support here. Link to my first riding video from last weekend's lesson (not today although falling off the horse would make a very funny video) - Welsh pony trots are so DARN cute!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kk_OA_dH4qA


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Your daughter on her pony is so adorable!!! I had to watch it five times. I could almost have a kid if it was guaranteed he or she'd want to have a pony and ride with me.


----------



## codymama (Jan 23, 2016)

I am a first time horse owner and I was just so lucky enough to find this page. I rescued my miniature horse it will be 2 weeks on Tuesday. It was such a quick experience and I am so in love with this guy. I am trying to soak in as much knowledge as possible. We are currently beginning the construction on his barn and I am wanting to add on to the fencing in my yard, so I have been searching and searching for different affordable and easy to set up fencing ideas. Please send me all of the info you can.....websites, books etc. thanks guys


----------



## CityslickerfrFla (Jan 11, 2016)

Gottatrot, Awww thanks! Little kids on ponies/horsies are just adorable beyond words - agreed! I worry she'll lose interest- I'd be very sad but so far, no loss of interest. 
Codymama, I'm by no means any expert in horse life but OMG miniature horses are soooo cute and cuddly! I've met therapy mini horses and wow. If you go to New to Horses forum here, there's lots of info there and horse owners forum also. 
New entry: Today, I won 1st place in walk equitation, 2nd, 3rd and four 4th place in trot classes. Lila won 2nd, 3rd, and six 4th place and her pony was barely moving today, poor girl. It did not help that we had 30 degree weather with snow flurries - IN FLORIDA. I've lived here for 41 years (well minus 2.5 yrs in grad school) and NEVER seen flurries in my life. Go figure freaky weather on our 1st horse show while we're trotting! Whaaaaahhhh? Suffice to say, it was quite an exciting experience - the horses were frisky, excited with all the people, everyone was helping each other out getting horses ready, chatting, catching up for those riders we haven't seen in awhile. And guess what? Bella, the horse I rode, is likely pregnant - vet will check her as she's likely before her 10th month, per my instructor. I could only feel compassion for her, letting an inexperienced rider like me show on her in her possible condition. What a trooper. But I must say, having 2 kids while working fulltime, I can only understand how we, even pregnant mares, must soldier on. Hope to post pics soon from my teenage daughter's efforts - DH forgot to take video. For punishment, he is in charge of dinner tonight. LOL Have to say, even though I was in the walk/trot classes with little girls, I did not mind at all and realize how long it takes to truly become a good rider, balanced, sensitive to the horse, soft hands, using every muscle in your brain and body in such a disciplined sport. Whoever said riding is not a challenge clearly has no idea what they're talking about!!


----------



## CityslickerfrFla (Jan 11, 2016)

Hope this pic posts, Lila with her ribbons.


----------



## CityslickerfrFla (Jan 11, 2016)

*Pics from Denim and Chaps Show*









Me with my ribbons - I guess I'm always a kid at heart because who doesn't love ribbons??


----------



## DanteDressageNerd (Mar 12, 2015)

That's a really cute video of you and your daughter riding. That put a smile on my face like I'd love to have that someday lol. It just looks sweet and like a major bonding moment. I think I'd tear up but I'm a sap!

Unfortunately the last 2 pictures are not showing up but congratulations on the ribbons!!


----------



## CityslickerfrFla (Jan 11, 2016)

DanteDressageNerd said:


> That's a really cute video of you and your daughter riding. That put a smile on my face like I'd love to have that someday lol. It just looks sweet and like a major bonding moment. I think I'd tear up but I'm a sap!
> 
> Unfortunately the last 2 pictures are not showing up but congratulations on the ribbons!!


Thanks DDN! :loveshower:I don't know how to post pics on this forum, oh well. I'll figure it out eventually. It is wonderful bonding with my daughter - she was upset not winning 1st place at first but I'm trying to teach her it's not always about winning but doing your best, learning from your mistakes and work on improvement instead. Of course, once she got hot chocolate and her colorful ribbons, don't think she cared anymore lol. :icon_rolleyes: 

Next lesson is next weekend - I'm out of town this week so Sunday is our only available day and no practice ride :sad: I only wish I had more time to ride but at least I have the opportunity when I can!! But whew, my leg is sore and all I did was walk/trot but I've never done it for that length of time. Time to get more serious about fitness and stretching out! And I sense a massage in my near future. :wink:


----------



## CityslickerfrFla (Jan 11, 2016)

*Pics!*

Show ribbons and a pic from lessons few weeks ago! Finally got instructions from some kind ladies on this forum.  I may end up sideways in 2nd pic, no idea why. lol


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

You two ROCK! 

I always say, "Ride for the ride and not the ribbon.". If you have a good ride the ribbons will come. If the only reason you ride is for a ribbon, go to Walmart and buy some they're a lot cheaper than showing, LOL! Heck, for less than $100 you can buy a real fancy belt buckle and not have to put in the work. But when you ride for the ride, that opens you up to all kinds of learning experiences and fun. 

And anyone who says riding isn't work, challenging and/or exercise has never been on a horse or at least not on a show horse, for sure. I had ridden Hunt Seat for years and everyone always said, "Oh, if you can ride Hunt Seat, you can ride Western, it's easy compared to that.". Uh HUH! When I started learning to ride Western Pleasure, I used core muscles I didn't know I had! It's not easier, it's a whole lot different and I'm so glad I took time to learn. 

Keep your adorable little girl riding, she won't have time for boys or trouble for a long time! It's an excellent way to keep little minds and fingers busy, and teaches a lot of responsibility and empathy. 

Congrats on an excellent first show, you both did great!


----------



## CityslickerfrFla (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks DreamCatcher! Luv that, ride for the ride and not the ribbon! Yes, it was magical, being on the horse, snow flurries coming down and all that noise, judge's voice, etc. kinda went quiet for me. I just focused on the ride - and yes, ribbons are cheap at Walmart! hahaaaa Hunt seat, awesome! I never thought how Western would be challenging after hunt seat, that seems harder but I have no clue what that entails as I've only learned Western and starting English. I hope to learn different disciplines but for now, just trying to learn the basics and do them well and see how far my brain and body will let me go. It does teach responsibility, empathy, patience and less gaming and tv watching for sure! Except laundry doesn't get done as often as it should now haaaa, washing horse mess from winter jackets and clothing is today's goal - never knew the sheer variety of random brown stuff from a barn until I started riding. LOL


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

CityslickerfrFla said:


> Thanks DreamCatcher! Luv that, ride for the ride! Yes, it was magical, being on the horse, snow flurries coming down and all that noise, judge's voice, etc. kinda went quiet for me. I just focused on the ride - and yes, ribbons are cheap at Walmart! hahaaaa Hunt seat, awesome! I never thought how Western would be challenging after hunt seat, that seems harder but I have no clue what that entails as I've only learned Western and starting English. I hope to learn different disciplines but for now, just trying to learn the basics and do them well and see how far my brain and body will let me go. It goes teach responsibility, empathy, patience and less gaming and tv watching for sure! Except laundry doesn't get done as often as it should now haaaa, washing horse mess from winter jackets and clothing is today's goal!


Yeah, it's amazing how quiet the ring gets when you really get focused, isn't it? And that never changes! When I go out and start to ride and I'm really trying to get dialed in on the horse, I can have 25 other riders in the ring and won't even notice them, unless they do something like cut me off or a rider comes off. It's pretty magical. 

Everyone told me Hunt Seat was the hardest and of course, I never knew any different. The first time I rode Western and really got my seat right, the next day I almost couldn't get out of bed my stomach was so sore. So, I don't know that it's more or less difficult, but it sure brings a whole 'nuther set of muscles into play. 

MEH, doing laundry is vastly over rated if you ask me. I can spend all day cleaning up after a horse and it doesn't bother, but just come over all exhausted when it's time to clean house. I tend to do "Laundry-thons" where I dedicate one whole day to getting the laundry caught up and put away.

Just have fun and keep on taking lessons, it's just so much fun to learn. I've been riding since before your daughter's age and I'm still taking lessons whenever I can find time. I LOVE to learn new horse stuff.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd (Mar 12, 2015)

Those pictures are too sweet. Big smiles are always a good sign


----------



## CityslickerfrFla (Jan 11, 2016)

Speaking of learning something new (which is daily for me when it comes to horses), I love this blog and training videos: CRK Horse Training Blog | Horse Riding, Horse Training, and Horse Care Advice and Videos
For brand new riders like me who feels a little like a fish out of water, her better rider in 7 days is very helpful and free! And all her other videos, interviews, etc. are great, too. If anyone else knows of any beginner rider videos or helpful websites for beginners, please share here and thanks in advance!


----------



## CityslickerfrFla (Jan 11, 2016)

Seriously bummed that my daughter is sick with a cold and we had to cancel riding lessons tomorrow. Rescheduled to this weekend - which will feel like an eternity. It's interesting how missing just a few days of riding or in my case, 2 weeks will do - my butt and legs will be hating me this weekend for sure lol  

I'll post after our next lesson and hope to add a practice ride - maybe they make an Xbox horse riding game complete with mechanical horse to practice if you can't get to your barn. LOL A girl can keep dreaming....


----------



## CityslickerfrFla (Jan 11, 2016)

*From trot to canter...oh the thrill!*

With life getting in the way and taking a 2-week hiatus (sick daughter, out of town, blah blah blah), finally had lessons Sunday afternoon, gorgeous 55 degrees, sunny albeit bit windy and learning to post correctly on the diagonal, change direction and sit 2 beats to post correctly and then last part of the lesson, cantering without falling on my a$#!!!  Lila and I just had so much fun. We hung out with some new rider families, the animals and just enjoying the day. Watching one of the jumpers at it afterwards was a treat - you learn so much by listening and watching.

Rode Bella, the alpha mare, who I've learned to ride and click with her rhythm, and I seriously need to study up on correct posture and balance during cantering. My legs and back are feeling the lack of lessons/riding after just 2 weeks so we'll do makeup lessons and practice rides this weekend - thank God for holiday on Monday! More time to ride :loveshower:

Bought my baby a lovely Frenchmade English saddle with irons and leathers from instructor for a steal - Lila was thrilled to have her own saddle! Should last her for 2-3 yrs (she's a small girl). May lease a pony for her but that's not for months from now - it's adorable though, chestnut Welsh 12.1 hands that is doing well in show jumping. Picturing her on that pony already. I go English saddle shopping with instructor next week - can't wait!! Riding Western is fun but I do love the control and feel of English riding. Not to mention those heavy Western saddles - guess it's a good arm workout. This weekend, I trot on a different horse and more cantering lesson. And I really need to help clean some tack - yikes, some of it is a mess. Whoever runs a barn by themselves, and no volunteers, I don't know how you do it!! Kudos to you!!


----------



## CityslickerfrFla (Jan 11, 2016)

*Dressage movements - what am I getting myself into??*

So figure 8s, volte, serpentines, reviewing charts...my legs and knees are feeling it today! But I was loving every minute not only learning the movements, watching USEF vids, and reviewing my instructor's charts but the trotting while working on sloppy figure 8s and serpentines was fun! Lilly was such a champ trying to work with me (I promise to work on my aids, novice rider pledge). I vow to improve technique - I see how it can take years. Watching Grand Prix is incredible - but I understand why these horses get ulcers! I think I would, too - pressure for perfection is quite high.

My calf muscles and hips are feeling the wrath but back to protein shakes after a workout, more stretching...think I'll start a personal calendar of exercises to get me better fit for these challenges. Excited for my 1st English saddle to ship! My instructor thought it was a perfect first saddle for me; hope it fits the horse fine but it should - if not, guess we're selling and buying another. Used Childerac (sp?) one was (gasp) $2,200 - way out of my budget but maybe someday.  We also did more cantering - it still freaks me out but I'm getting used to it. Squeezing my legs + telling horse whoa = mixed signal. LOL. Next lesson is this Friday - today was just practice ride with my instructor's voice in my head. At least his voice isn't annoying...haahaaa


----------



## CityslickerfrFla (Jan 11, 2016)

*Saddle arrived, nameplate ordered and we survived gallop!*

Soo saddle arrived (WOOOOHOOOO!), and thankfully instructor is able to patch up small hole, oil it up, etc. for a very small fee as I have NO CLUE how to do any of that. He explained to me what needs to get done - and offered to get it ready before next lesson. I just need to order nameplate and clean up stirrups with wadding or similar product. 

So luckily, at dressage show yesterday we watched (Lila was a bit bored :wink, there was a tack shop in a big truck so found stuff to clean stirrups and got a lovely soft horsehair brush. Gotta luv babying the schooling horses! After all, they are doing us a favor by letting us learn on them. :loveshower:

Friday's lesson was successful in trotting on correct diagonals, and then learning to canter - eek, I'm horrible at it! My body keeps tipping forward, can't keep my feet in the stirrups, etc.- basically, everything you can do wrong, I did. 2nd attempt was a little better, was able to lean back some but cannot keep heels down and stay strong in the my seat. Clearly know what I need to work on. Our biggest accomplishment (Lila did well in canter, she was much more balanced that I!) was not freaking out when the horses all of a sudden decided to gallop when the other horses roaming around started galloping over new hay!! I feel that way at a buffet so I can kinda relate.  Imagine myself and 2 little girls whoaaaaing all over the place and pulling up reins emergency style - horses calmed down immediately and no one screamed!  

One thing I noticed is that the taller you are (long legs to be exact), it is easier to have more contact/control with the horse. Lila and I are very short with very short legs - our Asian in us. Many dressage/jumping/etc. riders are tall - are there any short riders out there besides those who jockey/race??? Until next time...I have to post a funny pic of the stallion someone else from the barn took. I want a video of my riding esp at canter so I can see what the heck I'm doing.


----------



## CityslickerfrFla (Jan 11, 2016)

The adorable stallion named Boo at the barn I take lessons at, isn't he a cutie pie?? He's so friendly!


----------



## CityslickerfrFla (Jan 11, 2016)

Wow, I haven't posted in a month! Lots of progress to report happily  Tried riding a big horse (chubby is more accurate) who had a rough life, cantered on her (I was horrible at it to begin with) and fell and roughed up my leg (nothing major, just painful bruise and slightly sprained ankle). 

10 days or so later, back at it on a visiting pony who is the perfect size for me! Perfecting my sitting trot, tried cavaletti exercises (oh fun!) doing half circles, then cantered without falling and turning into a nervous wreck!!  Meanwhile, my DD is also learning and succeeding in cantering, doing circles, cavaletti, etc. and more importantly, we are loving time together and with the farm animal. (Major perk when her stuffed animals and Legos don't come close to the real animals lol). 

Today, tried English saddle first time today and loved it! And no slip and slide, giggling and almost flying right off - last time, I was not ready. Today, did circles, walk, trot, and cavaletti, really to get comfortable on the saddle. The connection to the horse is truly distinct, I could feel their muscles moving and working. Makes me only appreciate them more - and that I need to pull my own weight in control, my eyes, reins, bit, hands, etc. 

Next schooling show is mid-April; same day as a bridal shower, of course!!! Never thought a big deal to run errands stinkin' of horse poo and sweat, but to a bridal shower? I'll need to find a way to clean up somehow! And must figure out how to squeeze in lessons and practice rides among work, moving, unpacking, etc. to our new home. It's a crazy life but it's my life- and I would not change it for the world.  Celebrating Easter Mass tomorrow with family - such joy awaits!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened.


----------

